# Any Vermonters Out There???



## Ossurvivor06 (Nov 5, 2012)

I live in vermont looking to find some riding buddies that have somewhat of the same schedule as myself or can accomodate it. Everyone i usually ride with doesnt work the same schedule as me so we hardly ever ride.


----------

